# HELP TO REMOVE IRON IN GOLD



## rajkumarkp (Nov 16, 2009)

I HAVE A 50 GRMS OF 24CT GOLD,THE BAD NEWS IS THE WAS MIXED WITH .300MIL GRAMS OF IRON, HOW CAN I REMOVE THE IRON ,PLS HELP ME


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you asking how to remove 0.0000003 grams of iron from 50 grams of 24kt gold?

If so then I would sell the gold as is. 

If you are asking how to remove 0.3 grams of iron from 50 grams of 24 kt gold ( 0.3 / 50 = 0.006 = 0.6%), then you can refine the gold with AR practicing good washing plus melting methods listed on the forum and remove the majority iron.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2009)

Along with what Lazersteve suggested, you can consider melting the gold/iron alloy with silver. Silver and iron will not readily alloy, and gold has a greater affinity for silver than iron. Given the opportunity, this is one of the *rare *cases where you can rely on stratification for separating one metallic element from another. 

A cone mold to receive the melted, fluxed material would be desirable. 

Harold


----------

